# News von der Eurobike 2012



## Radon-Bonn (3. September 2011)

Awards:
Radon gewinnt wieder in der Leserwahl 2011 der Zeitschrift "Bike" GOLD und 
den 1. Platz für das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aller Marken und SILBER für den 2. Platz für die Qualität der besten Ausstattungen aller Marken.
Wir danken allen Lesern, die uns gewählt haben.

Unser Ziel auch in den 2. Rubrik nächstes Jahr GOLD zu holen (denn Gold ist pflegeleichter, denn läuft nicht so schnell an wie Silber) setzen wir auch gleich in die Tat um:

Alle Slides erhalten für 2012 die Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze.
Zusätzlich erhält das Slide die Syntace X-12 Steckachse. Damit wird das Slide noch komfortabler und steifer.
Wir verwenden bei den meisten Bike die neue Bionicon Kettenführung als Standard, die gerade auf der Bike Verleihung den Meilenstein 2012 erhalten hat (Unser Glückwunsch!!!).

Das ZR Race erhält innenverlegte Züge, ein neues Steuerrohr, Tretlager und einen dünneren Hinterbau. Wir konnten bei deutlich niedrigerem Gewicht die Steifheit erhöhen, also einen besseren STW-Wert. Alle Ausstattungspakete wurden überarbeitet. Vor allem die RX Bremse ist 2012 ein Highlight.

Der 29er von Radon orientiert sich am neuen ZR Race und bietet die gleichen Detaillösungen. Zudem wirken die 29er in grossen Grössen optisch gefälliger, setzem sich auf Grund der grossen Reifen besser auf Single-Trails ab, hat ein höheres Tretlager, somit mehr Bodenfreiheit und sind deutlich schneller im Vortrieb durch den Radumfang und haben natürlich grössere Profilbreiten. Nachteil bleibt hier eine etwas schlechtere direkte Beschleunigung im Antrieb. Unserer Meinung nach ist hier die Zukunft. Mitte 2012 kommt das Black Sin als Carbon 29er und das Skeen Carbon mit 100mm Federweg.

Das Skeen 130 als "Allzweckwaffe" mit einer neuen Federung und Wippe ist derzeit bei der Bike im Test. Hier soll das Skeen im Testbereich vonn CC über Marathon, TOUR, bis Bikepark überzeugen. Damit es auffällt, wenn es angeflogen kommt, haben wir die Farbe limegreen ausgesucht.

Die Stage Serie wurde komplett überarbeitet und bietet 2012 hochwertigere Komfort-Ausstattungen im Marathon Bereich bis 125mm.

Unser Slide DH auf Basis des Astro Rahmen, den Bodo Probst fahrwerk-technisch meisterlich angepasst hat, ist sowohl als Factory KIT als auch als Komplettbike für 2499,- lieferbar, . Mitte 2012 erscheint der gänzlich neue DH Rahmen.

Das neue Swoop Enduro wird am Gardasee vorgestellt. Die Entwicklung hat satte 3 Jahre gedauert.

Das neue Slide wird auf 150m Basis gänzlich neu am Gardasee ebenso vorgestellt und wird zur Eurobike mit dem Swoop und dem DH schon lieferbar sein. 

Das Skeen Carbon und das Black Sin erhalten neue Carbonstrukturen und ein neues Finish. Auch hier konnten wir noch mal Gewicht einsparen.

Rahmensets: Wir bieten für 2012 auch alle Rahmensets mit verschiedenen Gabeloptionen an.

Liefersituation: Unsere Zuliefer und Herstellbetriebe haben uns bessere und PÜNKTLICHE Liefertermine zugesichert, die mit Konventionalstrafen z.T. abdeckt werden. Unsere Bikes werden ab März lieferbar sein.

Farben: Wie schon auf der Eurobike gezeigt haben wir ein neues CI mit neuen Schriftzügen. Wir werden für 2012 besonders umweltfreundliche Farben und Lösungsmittel verwenden und die Zahl der Eloxierungen eindämmen. Jedes Modell wird in einer kräftigen Farbe oder einem schwarzen Eloxat lieferbar sein. Unsere Bestseller liefern wir in einer dritten Farbe. 

Ausstattungsdetails:
Wir verwenden weiterhin nur die Marken, von denen wir überzeugt sind und die, die völlig hinter unserem Spirit und Style stehen. Diesen möchten wir für die Erfolge, Testsiege, Rennsiege, das tolle Ergebnis am 24H Rennen, im 7Hills Team und im RADON-ELEVEN Team und im DH Team um Andi Sieber danken.

Unsere Ausstatter 2012:
FOX
ROCK SHOX
SYNTACE
RACEFACE
FSA
MAGURA
FORMULA
AVID
SHIMANO
SRAM
BIONICON
SELLE
CONTI
SCHWALBE
VELO
KING
DT
MAVIC
CITEC

und viele mehr

QUALITÄTSGARANTIE: JEDER RAHMEN VON RADON WIRD VOR FREIGABE
VON TEAM "VELOTECH" UM ERNST BRUST GETESTET, BIS ES DIE DIN PLUS 
FREIGABE ERHÄLT. HIER AUCH DANK AN ERNST FÜR DEN TOLLEN JOB!!!


WIR MÖCHTEN EUCH ALLEN AN DIESER STELLE FÜR EUER VERTRAUEN UND DIE GEDULD 2011 DANKEN. FALLS IRGENDWAS SCHIEF GELAUFEN IST: SORRY - (VOR ALLEM DIE DRUCKFEHLER) - WIR SIND EIN KLEINES TEAM (CHRIS, LARS, FLORIAN, MAIKE, KARSTEN, BASTI, BODO), SIND 2012 365 TAGE AUF ACHSE: GARDASEE, WILLINGEN, WINTERBERG, EUROBIKE, ROC DAZUR, TESTIVAL LAATSCH, BIKE EXPO, NÜRBURGRING, BONN STAGE MUSEUMSPLATZ, BONN MARATHON, BONN TRIATHLON, IXS DH CUP, and more, MACHEN 2 X DAS OVERSIZE MAGAZIN, SIND IM GERMANWINGSMAGAZIN, MACHEN 4 SHOOTINGS (u.a. KAPPADOKIEN MIT MALOJA 2012), ERÖFFNEN 2012 IM OKTOBER DAS NEUE RADON CENTER AUF 15.000 qm GELÄNDE, BEREITEN DAS SOMMERFEST, DAS OKTOBERFEST FÜR EUCH UND STEHEN 365 TAGE FÜR EUCH MIT SUPPORT ZUR VERFÜGUNG.


----------



## Chaser84 (3. September 2011)

Das hört sich sehr gut an, ich bin gespannt.

PS: Hoffentlich habt ihr nächstes Jahr auch genügend Slides vorrätig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon.Race (3. September 2011)

einfach top! Sowas bekommt man nicht von jedem Hersteller!


----------



## Hammy (3. September 2011)

find ich super ... ab wann kann man den mit genauen Preisen und Ausstatungen und Bilder rechnen (grade im29er Bereich brennt es mir unter den Nägeln)


----------



## Radon-Bonn (3. September 2011)

Hammy schrieb:


> find ich super ... ab wann kann man den mit genauen Preisen und Ausstatungen und Bilder rechnen (grade im29er Bereich brennt es mir unter den Nägeln)



Die 29er fangen im Level wie das Team 6.0 an und enden mit XTR im Toplevel bei 1999.-


----------



## eagleeagle (4. September 2011)

Welche Farben wird es geben? Gibt es mittlerweile mehr Bilder?


----------



## Zhen (4. September 2011)

Ich würde mich ja auch über Bilder des neuen Slide ED freuen. Ab wann wird man die neuen Modelle und die verbauten Teile auf der Homepage einsehen können?


----------



## heuldoch1960 (5. September 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Die 29er fangen im Level wie das Team 6.0 an und enden mit XTR im Toplevel bei 1999.-



und ab wann sind die 29er lieferbar?????????????????? 
hoffentlich nicht erst im frühjahr 2012


----------



## holger.frank (6. September 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Die 29er fangen im Level wie das Team 6.0 an und enden mit XTR im Toplevel bei 1999.-


Interessiert mich auch brennend:

- Welche Rahmengrössen wird es geben (bei vielen deutschen Herstellern fangen die 29er grössen erst ab 17/18 zoll an )

- hat das 29 vorne einen tapered Steuersatz?

danke und gruss holger


----------



## Mithras (13. September 2011)

Hurra wieder ein Swoop .. na mal schauen .. wobei es sich schon sehr anstrengen muss, um das Rose Beef Cake FR SL vom obersten Platz der Wunschliste zu kicken *g


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. September 2011)

Der ZR Race 29 wird in vier Rahmenhöhen erhältlich sein: 16"/18"/20"/22".
Das Bike kommt in vier Ausstattungsvarianten, zu denen es bald Näheres geben wird, der Steuerkopf ist nicht getapered, mehrere Modelle werden jedoch mit Steckachse an der Front ausgeliefert, die Züge sind im Rahmen geschützt verlegt, PM Bremsaufnahme hinten...

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasf (18. September 2011)

Wann gibts mehr


----------



## LostSceletoN (18. September 2011)

Und wieso kein Tapered-Steuerrohr?


----------



## LANDOs (19. September 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Awards:
> Radon gewinnt wieder in der Leserwahl 2011 der Zeitschrift "Bike" GOLD und
> den 1. Platz für das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aller Marken und SILBER für *den 2. Platz für die Qualität der besten Ausstattungen aller Marken.*
> 
> ...



Hallo ich habe die Zeitschrift Bike nicht. Mich würde aber interessieren wer den 1. Platz für die Qualität der besten Ausstattungen gewonnen hat?

Gruß


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2011)

Gibts denn schon Bilder und nen preislichen Rahmen vom neuen Swoop?


----------



## heuldoch1960 (23. September 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Der ZR Race 29 wird in vier Rahmenhöhen erhältlich sein: 16"/18"/20"/22".
> Das Bike kommt in vier Ausstattungsvarianten, zu denen es bald Näheres geben wird, der Steuerkopf ist nicht getapered, mehrere Modelle werden jedoch mit Steckachse an der Front ausgeliefert, die Züge sind im Rahmen geschützt verlegt, PM Bremsaufnahme hinten...
> 
> RADON Team



alles schön, recht und gut!!!!! 

aber ab wann sind die 29er lieferbar????  

gruß 1960


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2011)

Unsere 29er werden voraussichtlich ab Januar lieferbar sein.

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasf (26. September 2011)

Ab wann sind die Bikes Online ?


----------



## buffaloyann (27. September 2011)

thomasf schrieb:


> Ab wann sind die Bikes Online ?


 
Same question from me ...

a Belgian biker


----------



## waterman190 (5. Oktober 2011)

mich würde interessieren mit welchem Antrieb die 29 kommen. Ich hoffe doch auch mit 3-fach

Sportliche Grüße
Waterman190


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Oktober 2011)

Die 29er werden ausnahmslos mit 3fach Antrieb kommen.

RADON Team


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass mitte 2012 das Skeen Carbon als 29er kommt?


----------



## Themeankitty (9. Oktober 2011)

Gerade gefunden: Der neue Slide DH Rahmen ist schon als Rahmenset erhältlich : http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a56853/slide-dh-black-inkl-fox-van-rc.html


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Oktober 2011)

@dj holgie: nein, da hast du was falsch verstanden, das Skeen Carbon kommt (zumindest noch) nicht als 29er, vorerst bleibt es für 2012 beim ZR Race mit großen Rädern. Wir arbeiten aber auch schon am Fully...

RADON Team


----------



## Schwitte (11. Oktober 2011)

In welchen Farben wird es das 2012 Black Sin geben?
Weiter oben ist ein Bild von einem orangen Sin. Geile Farbe!!! Haben will!!!
Ist so etwas in Serie geplant?
Wann ja, ab wann kann ich es kaufen? 
Ändert sich 2012 etwas an den Preisen?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Themeankitty (11. Oktober 2011)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater
*Ab nächste Woche sind die 2012 Modelle online !!!


----------



## eagleeagle (11. Oktober 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater
> *Ab nächste Woche sind die 2012 Modelle online !!!



@Themeankitty
Bei den Foto's ist ja auch ein  Steyr-Puch  dabei. Wie geil ist das denn?
Ist das vielleicht ein 650TR??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quast (15. Oktober 2011)

Sind denn auch schon die Geodaten der 29er erhältlich??? Würden mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

eagleeagle schrieb:


> @Themeankitty
> Bei den Foto's ist ja auch ein  Steyr-Puch  dabei. Wie geil ist das denn?
> Ist das vielleicht ein 650TR??



Klar unser 650 TR


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (27. November 2011)

Hi, auf der Radon-Site kann ich noch keine 29iger finden. Nur im PDF unter;
http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/specs_mtbs_online?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222

Ab wann sind denn die Bikes auch im ONLINE-SHOP?


----------

